# Tiffa!



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Meeting her big brother Tanis


















And eating a chicken wing - she's a pro!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww!!!!! She's so tiny....and so cute! :biggrin: I am happy that she made it safe and sound. Congrats! What does Tanis think of her?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh he LOVES her soooo much! He's got a permagrin and wagging tail! It's like a kid on Christmas! One of the cats likes her too. The other one isn't feeling so good. He got a flea treatment today that resulted in him going to the vet before I picked Tiffa up from the airport.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's awesome! It always makes it so much fun when they get along and become best buds right away. They sure do make a cute pair! :biggrin:

And, I hope your kitty is okay....:frown:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> That's awesome! It always makes it so much fun when they get along and become best buds right away. They sure do make a cute pair! :biggrin:
> 
> And, I hope your kitty is okay....:frown:


Thanks. He got a bath from the vet and was NOT amused and they gave him charcoal in case he ingested it. I will never ever use a spot on treatment again. I thought it would be good to treat all of them before getting the puppy. I'll stick to spritzing eucalyptus oil on the dogs legs before they go out. 

Tiffa took a little nap and is now back at it. Tanis is having so much fun with her! He loves to play!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Puuuupppppppyyyyyyyy!!!!! So adorable!! I love their nose to nose picture. :kiss:

Tanis and Tiffa actually look very similar in their coloring. Only Tanis is huuuuge compared to baby Tif.

Are you going to keep her "Tiffa"? Is it pronounced like teefa? Or like the first part of Tiffany?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I'm glad Tiffa still gets to stay on DFC with us :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Puuuupppppppyyyyyyyy!!!!! So adorable!! I love their nose to nose picture. :kiss:
> 
> Tanis and Tiffa actually look very similar in their coloring. Only Tanis is huuuuge compared to baby Tif.
> 
> Are you going to keep her "Tiffa"? Is it pronounced like teefa? Or like the first part of Tiffany?


Yup, I'm keeping her name (pronounced like Tiffany) It just goes so cute with Tanis!

My flash wasn't working for some reason on the camera so the pics were dark - but their coats are nearly identical!

Tanis is just over the moon happy! So are we humans!

More pics:

Snuggling with his 'lil sis









Sleeping Beauty


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, gotta do one more. Now they are spoiled and well loved together :grouphug:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What an adorable pair!!!
I also LOVE her name. So cute. 

Couple of well loved pooches there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Doh!!!! So cute....congrats!!! Glad to hear Tiffa and Tanis are getting along so well. Keep up with the pictures!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Tiffa almost looks like she could be Tanis's little sister :biggrin:.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She is SOOOOOO cute! Tiffa was my favorite, I wanted to snatch her up but wasn't in a position to do so, glad that we are going to be able to see her grow up. I love how they having matching coat colors, too cool.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis has a Mini-Me! I'm sitting here listening to them nom on their PMR breakfast. It's too cute! Tanis is a real natural with her - he's having a great time keeping her in line and playing.

Today I get to work on potty and crate training. She was screaming bloody murder when I put her in the crate last night so I woke up to little puddles on the floor. I busted my big toe last night tripping over my own shoe so there will be no long walks today. I'm on vacation for the rest of the week so I have time to get started on all of those fun puppy training things!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Woohoo -- go Tiffa and Tanis! I love the picture of Tannis curled around Tiffa (I haven't seen that one). They do look so much alike, but Tiffa is itty bitty!

Just an FYI - you may want to hold off on the walks until she is fully vaccinated. She just needs her 12 weeks vaccine and rabies shot. She's 11 weeks old tomorrow!

Bummer she's not doing well in her crate for you! She was starting to get pretty good at it here! I took the door off of the crate and let her go in and out as she pleased when I was home. Then locked her up while I was out. I came back to a quiet puppy (was gone maybe an hour each time).

Here's a video of Tiffa the night before she left.

ETA -- for those wondering, her name comes from Playstation's Final Fantasty 7 character, Tiffa! Her sister was Aerith and her brothers were Barret and Cloud.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm holding off on the long walks and exposure to other dogs for a while. She's just so tiny and adjusting to the big city is going to take a while. There are a lot of noises here she's not used to! Since my vet gives a complimentary exam for puppies I'll wait until next week when she turns 12 weeks to get her checked out - then she can get her rabies vaccine too. I thought Tanis was due for his in March or April but it turns out he has another year!

I think she just had too long of a day in her crate with all of the traveling to go back in it again last night. I just dropped another hunk of cash at Petco to get her another crate with a little more space and a spray that's supposed to attract them for the potty training part. 

I love that her name came from a game! My daughter is a Zelda junkie and I think we're going to have to get FF for the wii! Tanis' name comes from a character in Dragonlance.

She's zonked out right now after her big breakfast. I love sleeping pets!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She fits right in his foot!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^ OMG! That is sooooo cute!!!! What a heart melter!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohhhhh!! You can tell Tanis kinda wants to move, but he doesn't want to disturb Baby Tiffa. Adorable!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

They are really cute together. Sometimes he looks up at me like "Ok, she can go home now." Then others they are playing and having fun. She's learning her boundaries quickly. She gnaws on his toes, ears, etc. and made the mistake of trying to gnaw on his... uh.. wiener. He won't let THAT happen again!

Her kitty brother Mo is still disgruntled. He's used to being the baby. I think once he gets over it they will probably be the best of friends.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I LOVE this pic


----------

